# Light weight vs Heavy weight



## Concreteguy (Apr 12, 2018)

The age old question.............


[ame]https://youtu.be/m6EGAn4FlLg[/ame]


----------



## IRONFIST (Apr 12, 2018)

always the interesting topic. would like to see comparisons on guys like - 

Arnold
Yates
Levrone
Coleman
Culter
Ramy

we know ronnie was a powerlifter but what about the numbers for the other guys?

have always heard the talk of light weight for cutting, heavy weight for bulking. same like the drugs. never agreed with anything other then everyone is different!


----------



## ssdark1 (Apr 15, 2018)

Personally, it's an easy question for me to answer..moderate weight. I follow the mantra of "train don't strain"


----------



## lilgumby (Apr 15, 2018)

Good video , Makes me think of FT training with load sets and pump sets


----------



## Victory (Apr 20, 2018)

I try to use both either in the week or in the same workout. I taper up the weight and go heavy then finish with pumps sets. In the summer I will train most body parts twice weekly using high and low rep ranges each time.


----------



## BG (Apr 27, 2018)

In my experience its soley about the amount of stress put on the muscle. The heavy weights wear on my joints and now that im over 40... i see are not needed. im no where near as strong as i was in my late 20's but can hold more size than ever


----------



## ketsugo (Apr 29, 2018)

Both increase size . Heavy weights by increasing fiber size . Increasing intensity by extending set through partials or rep tempo/ duration of set cause hyperplasia or fiber splitting . Past decade studies in Japan , Germany and USA have validated this . Never before did bodybuilding type studies confirm many of our old concepts and principles. Partials or cheat reps or strip sets , preexhaustion sets all fall into that. Since the body thrives on homeostasis, it makes sense to constantly change stimulation to avoid stale periods . Don’t get stuck doing same thing for months . Hence the term cycle or periodization. If it works great continue for while then change aspects go back to it again . I personally have a rotation as change is the only consistent principle I employ . Age 52 B.B. and martial arts over 30 years. Can’t live without.


----------

